# Hilfe bei Spiel



## JEP1 (28. Jun 2021)

Hey, muss in Java ein Spiel programmieren als Beleg für das aktuelle Semester. Ich habe mich für einen Platformer entschieden und schon einiges gemacht, jedoch bin ich an einem Punkt angekommen wo ich nicht weiter weiß und mir die Kenntnisse fehlen. Um grob zu sagen was ich nicht hinbekomme: Menü-Bildschirm mit Spiel verknüpfen, Game-Over Screen wenn man stirbt, Charactere und Level-Design, 2. Spieler einbauen, "Ziel" erstellen bei dem das Spiel gewonnen ist. Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen. Würde Code bei Interesse zuschicken bzw. gerne eine Art Meeting machen, damit ich nachvollziehen kann wies gemacht wird.


----------



## Mart (29. Jun 2021)

welche Sprache...was für Libraries... javafx? Unity ? unreal?


----------

